
Apache Kafka Security on Kubernetes, Automated - matyix
https://banzaicloud.com/blog/kafka-security-k8s/
======
skbly7
Looks like the solution is something available only on BanzaiCloud?

How different is it from strimz-kafka-operator which do most the listed stuff
and even more for any Kubernetes cluster or OpenShift?
[https://github.com/strimzi/strimzi-kafka-
operator](https://github.com/strimzi/strimzi-kafka-operator)

